# Monster tarpon broke off...



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Well I found a good spot this evening caught a few mutton snapper and threw a pin fish out on a live line just to see what would happen. About five minutes later I've got a huge tarpon going nuts jumping out of the water about a minute into it he jumped and rolled breaking off my 65lb power pro in the process...had another smaller one spit the hook out shortly after... 
I will bring one of these guys in before this "deployment" is over with... 
It don't GTMO better than this!


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

What kind of water area do you find tarpon at up here?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Well up in the panhandle I've only lucked out a few times and seen them moving in schools less than a mile off the beach. I'm in Cuba fishing in GTMO bay they hang out around the piers that have light on them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It is an AWESOME sight when they sky!!!! only have "hooked" 1 and its still a vivid memory!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

A DEEP heartfelt thank you for your service to our great nation, tight lines and send us pictures when you get that silver monster !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I bet the weather is nicer down there. Good luck on hooking up to a silver king, and plz post a pic if you get one.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i want one-----even if it's only for a jump or two. hooked up on one out of Cedar Key a few years ago, but he just turned and left. all we saw was his back.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks CCC! 
No hookups today, did see a decent tarpon though. 
Caught a ton of juvenile yellow tail snapper and actually caught a bonefish! First one ever.


----------

